# Question about transfers



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Right now I have a screen printing setup that I started out with as a hobby and took it over board and now I am looking to make a change. 
Since the majority of stuff I do is small run stuff I was thinking it would make more since for me to do plastisol transfers. 

Who would you guys say would be the best to go with for custom transfers. I design all my art work and think it would just be more economical to go this route.

Love to hear some feedback.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You'll get better answers if you mention quantity and #colors. Best is a difficult thing to define in printing, what might be perfect for one person may not be for another. I'm not buying many transfers lately but when I do, I usually buy from Semo or occasionally Howard Sportswear.


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

Well every job is different so it's kinda hard to say right this minute. I guess what I was looking for was who has good experiences with certain companies and are there certain ones I should avoid.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There are quite a few companies and only a handful are commonly mentioned on this forum. I would stick with those to start. In addition to the two I mentioned above, I've also used F&M and Transfer Express and would recommend them.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

wormil said:


> There are quite a few companies and only a handful are commonly mentioned on this forum. I would stick with those to start. In addition to the two I mentioned above, I've also used F&M and Transfer Express and would recommend them.


Thanks again for the feedback.


----------

